# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Book club proposal

## Admin

What about making a seperate folder for each month? That way people who are slower readers can still discuss the older books if it takes them two months to finish, without of course getting in the way of the people discussing the current book.

Your thoughts?

----------


## subterranean

I don't think it is necessary. Slow readers can always give their opinions and comments about the parts that they already read and they can always look the thread about the book.

----------


## IWilKikU

yeah, if there were more posts for each book than maybe, but at this rate we're only running one or two threads for each book.

----------

